
Need feedback on a mobile startup idea - anshul2181981
Hi, I am thinking of an app and wanted your advice. Here&#x27;s what the app does: It enables small shopkeepers and their customers to record transactions where the customer buys goods on credit. e.g. a customer pays 20 bucks for a 100 bucks item and the shopkeeper records that amount in his app and sends the customer a notification to accept and save that transaction and the amount of money owed through the app. The customer receives the message on his app and acknowledges that he owes the money or not. This helps in keeping record of pending transactions between the merchant and the customer. We are planning it for small grocery stores and their customers.
What do you think? Is it feasible? Would you buy such a product?
======
mtmail
What happens when the customer doesn't pay the remaining 80 bucks? Shop
keepers probably want a full solution, one that guarantees (or insures) all
money gets paid. I think the risk is customers not willing or not able to pay,
not the number or ease of notification they receive asking them to pay.

~~~
anshul2181981
the app has the mobile numbers of both the customers and their merchants since
sign up. So, the merchant can call up the customer or send sms/whatsapp
through the app to remind him.

